# Hows this for trigger speed#2



## Killdee (Feb 3, 2007)

The yote nears the creek.Then he decides not to get his feet wet.


----------



## taylornelms (Feb 3, 2007)

That is a really really cool picture. Who would have thought thats how he decided to cross. I guess it was a little cold.


----------



## TimR (Feb 3, 2007)

that has to be one of the coolest trail cam pics I have seen in a while!

tr


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2007)

Great shots Killdee!! I wonder if he cleared the other side without gettin` wet?


----------



## ramsey (Feb 3, 2007)

ttt-- that's one  the best trail cam photos.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool capture with the TC.  Sure doesn't look like he's going to get enough air under him to make the other side.  

Hoss


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 3, 2007)

Cool picture, Tony!


----------



## leo (Feb 4, 2007)

*Very nice capture Killdee*

Keep them comming


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool pics.

I'm in the market for a trail cam and I am using the post on here to figure out what to get.

This is some of the best yet.

What brand and model?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Feb 4, 2007)

Doesn't look like he's gonna make it.  Great shot.


----------



## jcarter (Feb 4, 2007)

maybe he was just fishing.


----------



## Holton (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes sir a cool picture.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 4, 2007)

It was the black panther just out of sight that scared him, and made him jump like that. Cool pic indeed


----------



## Robl1964 (Feb 4, 2007)

*cannon ball!*

I reckon he was doing a cannon ball!  Looks like he is going to fall a little short...

Great Pic...


----------



## bigun31768 (Feb 4, 2007)

great picture.....what kind of trail cam do  you have?????


----------



## Allen Waters (Feb 4, 2007)

awesome pic, sure looks like he jumped a little short, maybe he is trying to catch something on the creek bank, or maybe his momma told him to take a bath, you stink .. they do you know


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 4, 2007)

Great pic...


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 4, 2007)

Another impressive shot from the kildee.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 4, 2007)

It just might look like he is not gonna make it. But they have been know to jump 5 times their lenth with out even tryin. I remember seeing that on one of those No. American shows


----------



## Killdee (Feb 4, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> Cool pics.
> 
> I'm in the market for a trail cam and I am using the post on here to figure out what to get.
> 
> ...



bigun31768 great picture.....what kind of trail cam do you have????? 

KilldeeKam..... Homebrew with a 4.1mp sony camera


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 4, 2007)

Great pic Tony. I think that he got wet.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 4, 2007)

The more I look at it the more he looks like hes pouncing on something,might be whats happing to my otters Im not seeing anymore.


----------



## Hoss (Feb 4, 2007)

Looks a lot more like he's pouncing rather than trying to get across.

Hoss


----------



## bigun31768 (Feb 4, 2007)

could be he just took off and still going up to arch over the creek.i guess you know what i mean?


----------



## davidhelmly (Feb 5, 2007)

Killdee said:


> The more I look at it the more he looks like hes pouncing on something,might be whats happing to my otters Im not seeing anymore.



You could be right.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome pic killdee, don't think he made it. where is the bridge killdee did it fall in, or is this a different crossing?
Oh yea check out my pic again after the touchup weird.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2007)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> Awesome pic killdee, don't think he made it. where is the bridge killdee did it fall in, or is this a different crossing?
> Oh yea check out my pic again after the touchup weird.



I saw your pic again after the edit,Thats another crossing,I moved the cam back to the log saturday.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2007)

davidhelmly said:


> You could be right.



Im waiting for a reprimand from you re.that flash bleed,I need to pull that one for a check up,its been in the woods nonstop for about 3 years.I think my flashgasket is wore out.


----------



## deuce (Feb 5, 2007)

Killdee said:


> Im waiting for a reprimand from you re.that flash bleed,I need to pull that one for a check up,its been in the woods nonstop for about 3 years.I think my flashgasket is wore out.



that aint all you got that's wore out


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 5, 2007)

Killdee said:


> The more I look at it the more he looks like hes pouncing on something,might be whats happing to my otters Im not seeing anymore.



I don`t know Tony, it would be a BAD coyote to take down an otter, especially if they got in the water together. Otters are tough!


----------



## Killdee (Feb 5, 2007)

deuce said:


> that aint all you got that's wore out



Go sit down and shut up old man,this is tech talk betwixt master kam builders.


----------

